# sweet vs sour cherry



## hounddawg (Feb 6, 2016)

ok I like semi-sweet type wines,
but I like a tart finish, can anyone give me the pro's an con's of using sweet cherry verses sour cherry to make wines
Richard::


----------



## Arne (Feb 6, 2016)

At my house, I have to buy sweet cherries (and have to buy an equal amount for Kathy to eat.) For sour cherries I have to wait til the end of June and pick all I want for free. I made sweet cherry wine once and it was good. I think I like the pie cherry wine better, tho. Maybe just because I make and drink a lot of it. Want to have a really good batch? Substitute honey for sugar with pie cherries. Takes a little longer to finish out, but it is smooth and good. Arne.


----------



## salcoco (Feb 6, 2016)

I am going to guess that the acid and tannin profile for sour cherries are better than sweet cherries. I have also read where sour cherries make a better wine. Make the wine from sour cherries then sweeten to you taste using bench trials.


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 6, 2016)

Arne said:


> At my house, I have to buy sweet cherries (and have to buy an equal amount for Kathy to eat.) For sour cherries I have to wait til the end of June and pick all I want for free. I made sweet cherry wine once and it was good. I think I like the pie cherry wine better, tho. Maybe just because I make and drink a lot of it. Want to have a really good batch? Substitute honey for sugar with pie cherries. Takes a little longer to finish out, but it is smooth and good. Arne.



I must try this!
Can you share recipe , and process ?
Thought I saw a recipe on this forum, this will be my next wine.

Thanks!!


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 6, 2016)

first off I'm ashamed of you Arne if you only eat half ,,lol
I agree 100% with hillbilly Dave, you know the bit about that recipe, 
I am also a hillbilly from the foothills of the Ozarks, so patience aint no problem, as for my first attempt on here was 5 batches at once and waited an racked 2 years then started bottling. I live where more or less I've grown up/old. for excitement we watch flies die of boredom. an a little bit of snail an turtle racing, but that's a little to quick for me, so I mainly stick to the flies..., so I just use less say a E.C. Kraus recipe for cherry wine and substitute some clover or wild flower honey in place of the cane squeezing's (sugar), :: 
HOUND DAWG
Richard




Arne said:


> At my house, I have to buy sweet cherries (and have to buy an equal amount for Kathy to eat.) For sour cherries I have to wait til the end of June and pick all I want for free. I made sweet cherry wine once and it was good. I think I like the pie cherry wine better, tho. Maybe just because I make and drink a lot of it. Want to have a really good batch? Substitute honey for sugar with pie cherries. Takes a little longer to finish out, but it is smooth and good. Arne.


----------



## dorfie (Feb 6, 2016)

in my opinion sour cherries will produce a better wine, for two reasons. one is that sour fruits tent to have more flavor behind that sour taste than the sweet counterparts do, secondly, when i have tried sweet cherry wines they have always reminded me of cough syrup. sour cherries tend to not have that flavor in my experience. 
i agree with Arne, honey in cherry wine is awesome! i always try to make a batch of honey-chokecherry, or pie cherry.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 6, 2016)

I made a tiny 40 gallon batch of tart cherry wine this year. It is about ready to finish off and I am trying to decide if I want to sweeten it or not. It has a great flavor and super cherry aromas even though it is dry. I will soon do some bench trials with dry to sweet and see what is best.

I have made sweet cherry wine before and it was a lot like cough syrup.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 6, 2016)

WELP,
thank each an everyone of ya'll
that is what I wished to know.
I really appreciate all the information
Richard


----------



## Arne (Feb 7, 2016)

I don't keep real detailed notes anymore, but here is what I used for the cherry mead.
I usually use about 5 lbs. cherries per gal. this time:
29 lbs pie cherries This was started in March so cherries have been in the freezer since June. More cherries give more flavor. I pit the cherries after I pick them. Don't get all the pits, but there is a bitter taste that you get with the pits.It does seem to go away with time, tho. Also, I put fruit in a ferment bag. Much easier to remove when done fermenting it.
K- meta and wait 12 hrs or so before pitching yeast. 
6 gal. water
2 1/2 tsp. bentonite sprinkled in after first 3 gal. water.
1 gal. honey. 
Added enough sugar to bring s.g. up to 1.090 or so.
Add tannin if you like, I didn't this time and usually don't with cherry.
pitched yeast, think I used cotes de blanc- Red star.
Put in 1/2 the nutrient and yeast energizer after the ferment takes off. Nutrient and energizer according to label on pkg.
Add the other half when s.g. was down to 1.060
This was fermented pretty cool, my basement temp. was only 55 degrees.
No problem if it is warmer, If it was later in the season, the temp. will be up in the 70's and that is where I will ferment.
The rest of it is like I do with most of my wines
Pull the fruit bag about 1.005 or so. Maybe squeeze it a bit.
I usually let them ferment dry in the primary bucket.
Rack to carboy
Let it sit for a while til it drops the gross lees and starts clearing a bit. Maybe a couple of weeks, maybe a couple of months.
Rack and k-meta, let it sit with an airlock.
More lees? rack after a while, weeks or months, more k-meta after 3 months or so
Eventually it falls totally clear, if not you can hit it with finings to force it to clear.
I usually just let it clear on its own. Over the winter here they don't clear very good with my cold basement, but in the spring when it warms up they tend to degass and clear pretty fast.
Don't forget to taste test a bit along the way.
It will probably need some sweetening, I just sweeten it to taste, don't forget to stabalize it along the way if you sweeten it before bottling. I usually stabalize it, let it sit for a while, sweeten and let it sit to make sure it doesn't take off again, then bottle.
Good luck with it, any questions, just whistle. I'll try and help. Arne.

forgot the pectic enzime. Put it in 12 hours after the origonal dose of k-meta, wait about a day or so and pitch the yeast. Helps in clearing.


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 7, 2016)

Arne said:


> I don't keep real detailed notes anymore, but here is what I used for the cherry mead.
> I usually use about 5 lbs. cherries per gal. this time:
> 29 lbs pie cherries This was started in March so cherries have been in the freezer since June. More cherries give more flavor. I pit the cherries after I pick them. Don't get all the pits, but there is a bitter taste that you get with the pits.It does seem to go away with time, tho. Also, I put fruit in a ferment bag. Much easier to remove when done fermenting it.
> K- meta and wait 12 hrs or so before pitching yeast.
> ...



Arne,

Thanks for the info, it is much appreciated. I have made a cherry wine using, (had to go dig it out of notes) Vintners fruit wine base. I'll have to admit it was one of the first wines I made, so this may have been the reason for its demise. Had to toss it out.
So as I was reading your post and seeing "Pie Cherries" my minds eye saw a big ole homemade cherry pie.  After some study I realized it was not going to taste like that pie, which is good because I'd be dead within a month, which on the other hand, might just tickle my MIL,:: , lol.

So I will take your recipe (with pie cherries) and try it again. Because I sure do love cherries..

Thanks again!!!


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 7, 2016)

yet again Arne you prove your a helpful un-selfish type person, which I know find to be as calming as messing wine my wines, thank you. I keep 30 to 40 lbs around of dehydrated honey for my tony Horton extra dark roast coffee, (diabetic) for which they clam honey helps, so at least it don't seem to hurt and I love the flavor, as for the cherries, them plums and blackberries are addictions to me,, lol
so finding this post was a god sent in my mind, slightly off subject, but dose trying a 1 gallon batch along with a ten gallon batch difference being i'd like to see what properties golden raisins added to the 1 gallon batch , do you happen to already know if that'd be a waste, I already know failing is as good for learning as succeeding , but a truly wise man tries to learn from others mistakes and wins. by wise man I don't mean me, hehe, but even I can learn in small amounts,, LMFAO
justa PDHB, (poor dumb hillbilly)
Richard.
btw and yet again I am honored by each an every one of ya'll , I know I've been told by several on here that's why ya'lls here so no thanks are needed, but I was raised to be that way, and selfishly it makes me feel better about myself  to keep thanking everyone.... 
DAWG::








Arne said:


> I don't keep real detailed notes anymore, but here is what I used for the cherry mead.
> I usually use about 5 lbs. cherries per gal. this time:
> 29 lbs pie cherries This was started in March so cherries have been in the freezer since June. More cherries give more flavor. I pit the cherries after I pick them. Don't get all the pits, but there is a bitter taste that you get with the pits.It does seem to go away with time, tho. Also, I put fruit in a ferment bag. Much easier to remove when done fermenting it.
> K- meta and wait 12 hrs or so before pitching yeast.
> ...


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 7, 2016)

so Tnuscan since I don't want you dead, I'd be more then willing to help you eat all the cherry pies you get in order to help you out, I do this only for you, I'm more then willing to suffer through many cherry pies to keep you safe, 
I'm a angel like that when it comes to helping others, TRUST ME  
Richard,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,::






Tnuscan said:


> Arne,
> 
> Thanks for the info, it is much appreciated. I have made a cherry wine using, (had to go dig it out of notes) Vintners fruit wine base. I'll have to admit it was one of the first wines I made, so this may have been the reason for its demise. Had to toss it out.
> So as I was reading your post and seeing "Pie Cherries" my minds eye saw a big ole homemade cherry pie.  After some study I realized it was not going to taste like that pie, which is good because I'd be dead within a month, which on the other hand, might just tickle my MIL,:: , lol.
> ...


----------



## Arne (Feb 8, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> so Tnuscan since I don't want you dead, I'd be more then willing to help you eat all the cherry pies you get in order to help you out, I do this only for you, I'm more then willing to suffer through many cherry pies to keep you safe,
> I'm a angel like that when it comes to helping others, TRUST ME
> Richard,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,::



What a guy. Nice to see ya thinking about your fellow man. LOL, Arne.


----------



## Arne (Feb 8, 2016)

Tnuscan said:


> Arne,
> 
> Thanks for the info, it is much appreciated. I have made a cherry wine using, (had to go dig it out of notes) Vintners fruit wine base. I'll have to admit it was one of the first wines I made, so this may have been the reason for its demise. Had to toss it out.
> So as I was reading your post and seeing "Pie Cherries" my minds eye saw a big ole homemade cherry pie.  After some study I realized it was not going to taste like that pie, which is good because I'd be dead within a month, which on the other hand, might just tickle my MIL,:: , lol.
> ...



Hope it comes out great for you and you like it as much as I do. Arne.


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 9, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> so Tnuscan since I don't want you dead, I'd be more then willing to help you eat all the cherry pies you get in order to help you out, I do this only for you, I'm more then willing to suffer through many cherry pies to keep you safe,
> I'm a angel like that when it comes to helping others, TRUST ME
> Richard,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,::



Richard,

Lol. Those pies don't last long around me. I thought I sent you a message, I must of done something wrong on this computer. I was wondering if you were going to try those cherries on that site, or were you going to pick the cherries fresh?


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 9, 2016)

I'll be being them from that site as soon as I get out of the hospital. I got a bone infection on my one remaining foot.
richard









Tnuscan said:


> Richard,
> 
> Lol. Those pies don't last long around me. I thought I sent you a message, I must of done something wrong on this computer. I was wondering if you were going to try those cherries on that site, or were you going to pick the cherries fresh?


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 9, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> I'll be being them from that site as soon as I get out of the hospital. I got a bone infection on my one remaining foot.
> richard



Sorry to hear that, I'm hoping it will it will get better. I may try some, I'm thinking I'll try and find some of those pie cherries, take care and get well.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 10, 2016)

have you tried the concentrates on homewinery.com you can get both sweet or sour (pie cherries) I really like their concentrates, as a matter of fact they have a bunch of different concentrates, I'm very lucky that most all my fruit and berries I pick on my land or on my neighbors land. I live in the country, the nearest town dose not even have a traffic light, but when I out run my local production I like homewinery.com they seem to be all natural reduced stock from fresh fruit. which I prefer over a concentrate. I've never tried a kit or juice bucket, I do plan on trying some in a year or two. but you need to be super careful wine making is extremely addictive as I have found out, I cant wait to start a different type batch using different ingredients or different blends. but this in my opinion is by far the very best forum, the people on here really know there stuff and freely share their knowledge. or another way to look at it they freely feed your addictions... LOL. all joking aside these are such good folk to say the least, I feel honored to be here.... ::
richard:: 




h


Tnuscan said:


> Sorry to hear that, I'm hoping it will it will get better. I may try some, I'm thinking I'll try and find some of those pie cherries, take care and get well.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 10, 2016)

you don't have that site address, I can not find it anywhere, I thought i'd saved it to my favorites, but I goofed again. and I thought it was on this thread but I cant find it, way to many semi-statins 
richard




y


Tnuscan said:


> Sorry to hear that, I'm hoping it will it will get better. I may try some, I'm thinking I'll try and find some of those pie cherries, take care and get well.


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 10, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> have you tried the concentrates on homewinery.com you can get both sweet or sour (pie cherries) I really like their concentrates, as a matter of fact they have a bunch of different concentrates, I'm very lucky that most all my fruit and berries I pick on my land or on my neighbors land. I live in the country, the nearest town dose not even have a traffic light, but when I out run my local production I like homewinery.com they seem to be all natural reduced stock from fresh fruit. which I prefer over a concentrate. I've never tried a kit or juice bucket, I do plan on trying some in a year or two. but you need to be super careful wine making is extremely addictive as I have found out, I cant wait to start a different type batch using different ingredients or different blends. but this in my opinion is by far the very best forum, the people on here really know there stuff and freely share their knowledge. or another way to look at it they freely feed your addictions... LOL. all joking aside these are such good folk to say the least, I feel honored to be here.... ::
> richard::
> 
> 
> ...



No I have not. I will check them out, I do a lot of kits and fruits. I too want to try the grape juice in pails and grapes also but I don't have connections to them. I have done local grapes but not the ones I love like Merlot, Cab. sav., and such.
I just posted a new post or thread on the forum, called "what would you do If you were me" check it out and give me a answer you might win a little prize. lol.. your right I like everyone on this forum it is fun and very informative. Wish I was as smart as some of these people.

Take care of yourself an holler any time.

Preciate,cha.lol


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 10, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> you don't have that site address, I can not find it anywhere, I thought i'd saved it to my favorites, but I goofed again. and I thought it was on this thread but I cant find it, way to many semi-statins
> richard
> 
> 
> ...



Is it the King Orchards site your asking about ?


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 18, 2016)

sorry for taking so long to get back on here, i'm in the hospital, they took off 1/2 of my 1 remaining foot. thank you ' I do ask questions, although I read on here a lot, I too wish I was even slightly as smart as a lot of these people,
richard::







Tnuscan said:


> No I have not. I will check them out, I do a lot of kits and fruits. I too want to try the grape juice in pails and grapes also but I don't have connections to them. I have done local grapes but not the ones I love like Merlot, Cab. sav., and such.
> I just posted a new post or thread on the forum, called "what would you do If you were me" check it out and give me a answer you might win a little prize. lol.. your right I like everyone on this forum it is fun and very informative. Wish I was as smart as some of these people.
> 
> Take care of yourself an holler any time.
> ...


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 18, 2016)

yes kings orchard site,
thank you
richard::








Tnuscan said:


> Is it the King Orchards site your asking about ?


----------



## Tnuscan (Feb 18, 2016)

hounddawg said:


> sorry for taking so long to get back on here, i'm in the hospital, they took off 1/2 of my 1 remaining foot. thank you ' I do ask questions, although I read on here a lot, I too wish I was even slightly as smart as a lot of these people,
> richard::



No worries! Sorry to hear about your foot. I thought something had happened to you. Take care of yourself, I'll pray for your healing. If I can help give me a yell!!


----------



## Old Philosopher (Jul 1, 2016)

Arne said:


> I don't keep real detailed notes anymore, but here is what I used for the cherry mead.
> I usually use about 5 lbs. cherries per gal. this time:
> 29 lbs pie cherries This was started in March so cherries have been in the freezer since June. More cherries give more flavor. I pit the cherries after I pick them. Don't get all the pits, but there is a bitter taste that you get with the pits.It does seem to go away with time, tho. Also, I put fruit in a ferment bag. Much easier to remove when done fermenting it.
> K- meta and wait 12 hrs or so before pitching yeast.
> ...


Hoping for some guidance here: You say 5 lb cherries per gallon of wine. I'm starting with straight pie cherry juice, and didn't weigh the fruit. With the raw juice, how much can I dilute it with water? I'm only looking for a 1 gal batch at this point. Thanks for any words of wisdom.


----------



## Arne (Jul 6, 2016)

Old Philosopher said:


> Hoping for some guidance here: You say 5 lb cherries per gallon of wine. I'm starting with straight pie cherry juice, and didn't weigh the fruit. With the raw juice, how much can I dilute it with water? I'm only looking for a 1 gal batch at this point. Thanks for any words of wisdom.



THink I would try a quart, mix it with water to the gal. and taste it. If it has a strong cherry flavor, go for it. If not, add some more juice til it has a nice cherry taste. Arne.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 7, 2016)

deer killed all my cherry trees, they were just getting baring age, I got enough from that site that I got11 gallon aging, 
Dawg





Tnuscan said:


> Richard,
> 
> Lol. Those pies don't last long around me. I thought I sent you a message, I must of done something wrong on this computer. I was wondering if you were going to try those cherries on that site, or were you going to pick the cherries fresh?


----------



## Arne (Jul 8, 2016)

Hmm, sounds to me like there ought to be venison on the menu at the dawg house.  Arne.


----------



## hounddawg (Jul 9, 2016)

come fall come on by, deer burger, deer stew, smoked deer, and oh heck yes deer chili...
Dawg





Arne said:


> Hmm, sounds to me like there ought to be venison on the menu at the dawg house.  Arne.


----------

